# Ben Pearson Javelina - string? - got a 62" string



## returntoarchery (Jun 4, 2009)

I've acquired my surrogate father's bows. One is a Ben Pearson Javelina marked CAT  966, LGTH. 5'6", SER. J-6998, WT. @28" x50#. It is in near mint condition. I think it may be a 1960 model as http://www.archeryarchives.com/pearson1.html shows the1960 model as the only one with a catalog number 966 that list the length in feet and inches.

Anybody know what string length it takes? Of course it requires a Dacron string. 

BTW: the other bow is a Bear Cub longbow with the little running bear Grayling Mich decal and a "Pat Applied For" decal. It's got some glass lamination so unless I have it restored, it's a wall hanger. Markings is C-2242-B 49#.


----------



## Raineman (Jun 5, 2009)

RTA- you would need a 62" string for the Javalina. 

LGTH.5'6" = a 66" AMO bow.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks Raineman.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 5, 2009)

Not questioning your facts or knowledge Raineman but wasn't 1960 pre AMO standards? Reason I ask is the string off the bow measures 60-5/8" long unwound. I have every reason to believe the string was original or if replaced was to factory specification. My surrogate was extremely meticulous in following standards to the point of being anal. So that leaves me wondering if the normal AMO string length would be too long for this bow.


----------



## SOS (Jun 5, 2009)

What is the brace height on the bow with the 60 5/8" string?  And what do you mean by "unwound"?  If the brace height is in the 8" range, the actual string length as is - not unwound - would be the info needed.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm with RAINMAN.  4" shorter than the length stated making it a 62" string which would be for an AMO 66", even if it is pre AMO/

AMO set the stndards in the late 60's, but that standard is what was actually used before the AMO standards came out.

Buy a string from RAINMAN...he will back it up if it is wrong.


----------



## Raineman (Jun 5, 2009)

RTA, I would just echo what SOS and PAPA have said. The general rule is 3" shorter for a longbow and 4" shorter for a recurve. Before OR after AMO standards. These are just "standard guidelines" to get folks in the wheelhouse. Every bow IS different, but close to these. 

My guess is that the brace height on that bow is going to be pretty high with that string. 

When I saw "Javelina", I immediately thought "64 inch" which would make sense if your brace is okay with that string, but your specs show " 5'6" " which is 66". There is a whole 'nother can of worms we could open with that, but shouldn't go there just yet. 

First thing to do is measure brace with the string you have. Get a NEW string from a local guy who is knowledgeable with trad bows. USE A BOW STRINGER. I'll be happy to work with you as long as it doesn't take away from someone local to you or any sponsors here, and as Jack said, I'll stand behind it.

Whatever you do, I'd like to see the results.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 6, 2009)

I may be missing something here, but I thought all Javalina's were 66".  That was Pearson's 66" full working recurve model.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got back from the Howard Hill shoot at Tannehill. I had a great time and met a bunch of nice people.

Anyway to answer the questions belatedly,

Unwound, I mean the string is not twisted. Hasn't been for years as all the strands are straight as can be. 

I haven't stung it yet as I was unsure a 45+ year old string would be safe to string the bow with so I don't know what the brace height is with that length string.

I talked to a guy who was making stings at Howard Hill. Looked like that was his primary business. I don't recall his name. I asked specifically if that string would be save to use and he said yes. So I'll string is only to see what the brace height is. 

Look like from the description the above website it may in fact be a 1961 or 1962. The 1962 has 7" to 7-1/2" for the brace height.

Stinger? Absolutely. Good advice but I wouldn't anything without one.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you guys were right on. The string was too short. I didn't even get close to stringing the bow without seeing the brace height was going to be way too much. The limbs started looking like I was at half draw.


Knowing my surrogate father, I surmise what happened. He needed a new string. As back then the only place you could get a string was from one sporting goods store and the archery selection wasn't that great, he got the the only string available that was closest to what he needed. Then he found it was too short and he never strung the bow again as getting the correct string was nigh impossible as there were not any archery shops per say available then.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 12, 2009)

Ordered a 62" string from 3 Rivers. I had to place an order for some stuff I couldn't find at the Howard Hill shoot. 

That string length is perfect. I shot  it tonight and it's not a bad shooting bow even with arras not tuned to it, using a first try nock position, and shooting off a original raised Bear brush rest.

Just call me doubting Thomas.


----------

